# FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE



## adripillo (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello, does anyone have an idea of when 9.2-RELEASE will come out? The last time I looked into the "production time line" it was close to the middle of this month.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2013)

Release schedules tend to slide a bit. Compare the "Expected" and "Actual" columns and you should be able to figure out how much. 

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.2R/schedule.html


----------



## adripillo (Sep 17, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Release schedules tend to slide a bit. Compare the "Expected" and "Actual" columns and you should be able to figure out how much.
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.2R/schedule.html



Ok. Thanks.


----------

